# how can u tell the difference between male/female arowanas



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

was told the fins and jawline

females has shorter fins/and smaller jaw line??? anyone wanna help?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

bump..i guess no one knows then?


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

I think the males bottom lip comes up noticeably over the top, kinda like a bulldog or the typical " underslung " piranha jaw.


----------

